# Looking for a nano / ceramic coat



## longshaw (May 15, 2014)

Hi guys I'm looking at sealants and nano coatings for a change. 
However I've come across the well known Gtechniq series sometime ago and - Can anyone tell me why you would put a layer of EXO v2 over the top of C1 ? 
(CYC sells them as a pair???) just wondering if you'd benefit from multiple coats of C1 or a mix of both C1 & EXO


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Anymore than 1 coat of c1 is a waste as Rob at Gtechniq told me. Then 2 coats of exo 3 hours apart or so iirc


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

With the combo EXO on top will add greater water beading, sheeting and dirt repellency while the C1 is the harder base layer providing the marring resistance.


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Have you ever tried the marring resistance of c1.

There is none. (guess why i know it)


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Same results for me with the marring resistance of c1.


----------



## longshaw (May 15, 2014)

Cheers guys! Just what I wanted to know. 
So if I get a layer of C1 on then will it be okay to wait for a few weeks to put EXO on top?


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Why not try the latest addition from Koch Chemie? Seen some good results from it.


----------



## longshaw (May 15, 2014)

I never heard of Koch Chemie. Will do some research


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

longshaw said:


> I never heard of Koch Chemie. Will do some research


New brand to the uk... It's the 1k nano you need


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Brigham1806 said:


> Why not try the latest addition from Koch Chemie? Seen some good results from it.


Regarding marring resistance or what?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

1K Nano Paintwork Sealant 250ml Long durability A little goes a long way Enough for 5 vehicle applications. Conventional waxes and polishes are only placed on the paint surface and are removed again quickly by washing the vehicle and environmental influence (differences in temperature, rainfall, sun, dust particles and wind). This highly reactive formula means that the 1K-Nano paint sealant conjoins permanently with the paint structure on account of covalent bondings and forms a fixed network. It is extremely resistant to chemicals, ultraviolet radiation and mechanical abrasion. In this way your vehicle is protected for a long period of time, is easy to clean and shines as it did on the first day - a real head turner! Throughout Germany, Koch-Chemie 1k nano paint sealing has already been applied to over 30,000 cars by commercial vehicle finishers; with a 99% recommendation rate! The durability is approx. 1 year, but this can be extended up to 3 years through regular manual after-care with NanoMagicShampoo or through after-care with NanoMagic Twin Wax and the recommended annual paintwork inspection by an expert!

Thats what kochie say about it..
The p2.02 looks good too..


----------



## longshaw (May 15, 2014)

How does it differ from a price point of view please?


----------



## Koch-ChemieUK (Sep 26, 2014)

longshaw said:


> How does it differ from a price point of view please?


It retails at £109, this will get you approx. 4 - 5 applications out the one bottle.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Well worth it though 109 over four maybe five apps is only 25-30 quid a car BARGIN


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

How quickly does it need to be used once opened though?


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

I would save my money on the koch nano k1.

As much as i remember some years ago there was a test and many users did not like it.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Watching....


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yellow Dave said:


> How quickly does it need to be used once opened though?


They say a year shelf life.
250 ml bottle with a 75ml applicator bottle.

If the right steps are followed its brilliant. It prefers to be machined on ( so you need to be fairly competent on a machine ) and the temps have to be within the window but no real issues other than that


----------



## longshaw (May 15, 2014)

Hmmm... Still need more info on this product. Maybe I won't be a ginnie pig for this. Need a few more reviews/tutorials as I'm sure it's a great product. But seem hard to use just yet


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

If you want to see and test a few different brands to help your consideration then we are in saddleworth. You can see and maybe try a small amount of a good few and understand more on curing times etc


----------



## longshaw (May 15, 2014)

stangalang said:


> If you want to see and test a few different brands to help your consideration then we are in saddleworth. You can see and maybe try a small amount of a good few and understand more on curing times etc


Awesome! I may pop over to you sometime and take you up on that Stanglang. Much appreciated.


----------



## den_kova (Feb 17, 2015)

try cosmic from Polish angel


----------



## longshaw (May 15, 2014)

I just wish wax Collinite was more durable I get awesome results ...


----------



## longshaw (May 15, 2014)

For those who are interested finally went for CarPro UK edition. When I get a whole weekend to myself will report back! 

Gonna get DAS pro and host of polishes/pads to get paint work back to 100% (or as close as a newbie can get) before applying the coating.


----------

